# Focals



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

Focals or diamond audio? anybody personal experience? Is http://www.sonicelectronix.com/ a reliable source?


_Modified by nAteKnVB at 9:20 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

woofers look big. might take some work to fit


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

Focals in general. Are the voice of god. 

Make em


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (VDubby18)*

yeah. well how much work would it be? if i took it to a shop, would it be that big of a pain?


----------



## HENYELPER (Jan 14, 2008)

those are to small. We have 6.5" speakers all the way around. You would have to rig them to fit.


----------



## pccompuman (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Focals (nAteKnVB)*

focal have BIG woofers, ive got the 165k2p's, needed a 1 inch spacer for the fronts. im sure you can make those fit, with some sort of mdf spacer.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (HENYELPER)*

look into diamond audio, very very good component sets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_look into diamond audio, very very good component sets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

okay, check it. any opinions on these?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com....html


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*


----------



## semipimpedauto (Jun 7, 2007)

diamonds ftw!!!!! Those are excellent speakers. I've got a buddy who rigged those to fit in his VR4 3000gt and they are absolutely the most solid sound quality I've ever heard and I used to be into competition equipment. That was before my bimmer needed a new tranny RIP


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (semipimpedauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *semipimpedauto* »_diamonds ftw!!!!! Those are excellent speakers. I've got a buddy who rigged those to fit in his VR4 3000gt and they are absolutely the most solid sound quality I've ever heard and I used to be into competition equipment. That was before my bimmer needed a new tranny RIP

anyone else? these or the focals?!?!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

they would need a good amuont of modding to fit. but im sure it can be done.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (chris08)*

alright but still doesn't answer my question


----------



## erikwithak84 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been running Focal in all my cars for 5 years and they are by far one of the best speakers I have ever used in a car application, hell their home speakers are amazing too. All you heed is to space out the speakers about 1.5 inches I just used 3 pieces of 3/4 inch MDF and they fit perfectly. Oh and the guy who said Focal's are God he's not far off, even their entry level stuff sounds better than anything else in their price bracket. 
To make a long story short with 1.5 inch spacers they will fit


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (2jzge02)*

http://www.sonicelectronix.com....html
well these will fit. any comments?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

focal's offerings in any price range are substantially better in build and sound quality than the competitor's offerings in the same range. a tech that i currently work with, has only had 1 focal speaker fail in his 7yrs dealing w/ them as a car audiophile tech. 
you can't go wrong w/ any of their speaker lineups, but personally, i'd go for a couple sets of k2p's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
focal > all 
lastly, only buy focal's from a reputable dealer. do not ever buy them online, as they are likely fakes. it would be worth your time to buy from a reputable dealer, as focal will only honor the warranty if you buy from a genuine dealer. ...as if it'll ever go bad. which online focal products are likely fakes, thus not of the same quality build, will likely go bad, yet do not come with a warranty. it's your gamble. i'd stay legit and go with a dealer. focal lists them on their site.








[/thread]


_Modified by inivid at 10:48 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (inivid)*

well i only have like 200 bucks.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

Diamonds are amung the best speakers i have ever heard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perfect


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

yeah but i've heard that they're tweeters blow really easy. even the silk ones. 
Which model are you talking about?


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*

I run MB Quart Premium components in my doors which have similar depth, so they will fit. You are going to have to use MDF spacers to get any speaker to fit. The factory speakers are sealed to a housing that is rivited to the door. Personaly I would go with a 6.5" .....but to answer your question; yes they should fit.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nAteKnVB* »_yeah but i've heard that they're tweeters blow really easy. even the silk ones. 
Which model are you talking about?

my question plezz


----------



## erikwithak84 (Jun 12, 2007)

all speakers will blow if you abuse them I have had ny K2p's in 2 cars now on an active crossover network and they are still running as strong as the day I got them. 
Word to the wise DO NOT!!!! turn up your new system for at least a month, so the new speakers get broken in. Yes it is well worth the wait.

P.S. MB Quart went out of business about 3 years ago and I have always found their tweeters to be just a little to harsh for me, but they did have an excellent product.
P.P.S. If you aren't into spending too much money also take a look at Boston Acoustics, they have a great product and have a nice soft tone to them. I personally thing Focal and Boston are my 2 favorite brands with Diamond Audio and others close by but you have to actually hear them for yourself try to find someone on Vortex who whould let you hear their system and gauge it off what you like in a car stereo. 
This might not have been addressed what type of amp are you planning on powering your new speakers with?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (2jzge02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2jzge02* »_I have been running Focal in all my cars for 5 years and they are by far one of the best speakers I have ever used in a car application, hell their home speakers are amazing too. All you heed is to space out the speakers about 1.5 inches I just used 3 pieces of 3/4 inch MDF and they fit perfectly. Oh and the guy who said Focal's are God he's not far off, even their entry level stuff sounds better than anything else in their price bracket. 
To make a long story short with 1.5 inch spacers they will fit

Funny I would think someone that hasn't had any variety in different manufactures wouldn't be a very reliable source. That is like saying "I go to The Wok Chinese restaurant, and they are the best Period!" when ask have you eaten at any other Chinese restaurant, and you say "no just the Wok" You gonna believe that The Wok is the best? Also sounding good is too subjective from person to person, what sounds good to one person, sounds like arse to someone else.
I would say hit up http://www.madisound.com/index.html there are some outstanding raw drivers that you can mix and match to make a set up that can literally blow away a pre-made component set up. If your not in it for the experimenting and getting your hands dirty then I would say Focal, or Diamond will do you just fine. Nobody seems to ever complain about their purchase cause often times it a psycho-wallet phenomenon, cause I have heard very few ever say "I just dropped $500 on a component set and I think they sound like ass!" People will force themselves to belive that they sound better than anything else in on the market. Untill they listen to a reference system.


_Modified by Non_Affiliated at 4:21 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## erikwithak84 (Jun 12, 2007)

DUDE I have been a car audio installer for 13 year back OFF.
I have heard almost every type of car audio drivers on the market. So yes my opinion is valid. you should also have read my next post it says you really have to LISTEN to a set of speakers before you buy.
Thats it I said my peace, just please next time don't jump to conclusions. 
If you have any other questions about speaker placment or mounting I will be glad to help as much as I can. Just PM me


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

Only buy speakers from authorized dealers!
In your price range Alpine type-r would be good, Polk too.
My suggestion.....
Save your money and buy quality authorized speakers.
Period.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (2jzge02)*

when you listen to speakers that you are interested in, ensure that you preview them using a cd that is uncompressed. any reputable car audio store will have this. if they do not and tell you you to "grab your favorite cd", or if they hook up an i-pod to demonstrate their speakers, walk out and don't look back. ONLY use uncompressed audio to preview speakers....this goes for ANY speakers.
start with the highest quality speakers in the board. these will be your "reference" for comparison. ensure that all sound adjustments are "zeroed" (i.e. bass, treble set to "0" and sound enhancements turned off). 
if there is a subwoofer turned on, have the sales person turn it off.
preview the speakers at an above moderate level. _*note:* it will be loud._ this is to "test" for ear fatigue, as poor speakers will cause ear fatigue at high levels. quality speakers will not. ear fatigue is an uncomfortable pressure you can feel as your ears strain. over time your ears will grow increasingly uncomfortable. in a properly tuned system w/ quality components, you can comfortably listen to audio at concert level with no ear fatigue.
going back to the importance of previewing speakers using an uncompressed audio source... doing this will make flaws and shortcomings of speakers really evident as you jump from one set to another on the board. bouncing between speakers, you'll actually notice what some speakers can reproduce, others cannot. additionally, uncompressed audio will also make make light of an incorrectly set up sound board (the panel of equipment used to preview equipment). 


_Modified by inivid at 7:40 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## zeroskater88 (Oct 11, 2007)

As for sonicelectronics, many people have good and bad experiences with them. They're a great deal if you receive you item (obviously) It's a clear hit or miss.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (zeroskater88)*

imo, you won't get the best bang for your buck if you shop for speakers online. unless your only concerned with things that look like speakers and make noise, then i suppose you'll be okay.








preview any speaker before you buy it. it doesn't matter if it's $200/pr or $1500/pr. 
between two different $200 sets, one set may sound like ass and the other may sound on par with the $350 speakers. purchase with confidence and preview before you buy. period.










_Modified by inivid at 8:09 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (2jzge02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2jzge02* »_DUDE I have been a car audio installer for 13 year back OFF.
I have heard almost every type of car audio drivers on the market. So yes my opinion is valid. you should also have read my next post it says you really have to LISTEN to a set of speakers before you buy.
Thats it I said my peace, just please next time don't jump to conclusions. 
If you have any other questions about speaker placment or mounting I will be glad to help as much as I can. Just PM me

Hmmm your were a installer at 10 years old?







You tell me to back off and yet I hadn't much to say in the way of ripping on you. I was just pointing out from your exact staments, and the fact that you made no point to reference any info that you have any basis except to say Focal is the best.
And the only concusion I jumped on was from your comment, with no refernce to any other option of anthing other than Focal in your first post.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (inivid)*

thanks guys. oh and btw, i was planning on running a jl 300x4 amp


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

the A Series 4300?


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (inivid)*

possibly this,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...8.lVI


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

even used, those are decent amps.
if you're on a serious budget, like you mentioned, i would go ahead and pick that amp up and then pick up a set of focal access components (165 A1) from a local dealer.


_Modified by inivid at 11:42 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## erikwithak84 (Jun 12, 2007)

JL is a great reliable amp, they are kinda like the Ron Popiel oven you just set em and forget em. haha, no but in all seriousness JL is a great amp, and you shouldn't have a problem with them


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
preview the speakers at an above moderate level. _*note:* it will be loud._ this is to "test" for ear fatigue, as poor speakers will cause ear fatigue at high levels. quality speakers will not. ear fatigue is an uncomfortable pressure you can feel as your ears strain. over time your ears will grow increasingly uncomfortable. in a properly tuned system w/ quality components, you can comfortably listen to audio at concert level with no ear fatigue.

Listening fatigue is usually a bi-product of install and tuning - most commonly over pronounced midrange frequencies. It can also be a product of distortion due to install or a clipped signal (inherently distortion).
A sound board is a terrible place to audition speakers.
The enviroment will affect the way woofers sound in comparison to each other. There is absolutely no possible way to compare a sound board to an in-car install. Subjective reviews from unbiased, reliable sources are the only thing you can trust short of auditioning the speakers in your car first or testing the install of another persons vehicle.


----------



## erikwithak84 (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree 100%, best thing to do is if your having a meet anytime soon go and ask mif you could hear peoples stereo. I am more than happy to demo my car but your in TX so thats not gonna do us any good. Just ask around.
P.S. Pat i'm gonna keep buggin you until I hear your system please let me know next time you come out to eastern PA


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (2jzge02)*

Heh... right now you'd be listening to silence. I have half finished kicks, 1/8th done doors, and nothing in the trunk. I'm working 10-15 hours a day and still recovering from pnemonia. My six hours or so one day a week to work is often spent relaxing - especially because my garage is like 30 degrees. (yes, that's 6 hours of possible work-time *a week*)


----------



## vwjesus (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

neither?
i love rainbow's speakers. Germanium 265 set w/ 250 watts or so is MONEY!


----------



## ClownTrigger (Aug 30, 2006)

Focal 165K2P's are the cat's ass. But if you have inferior source components or amplification, they're going to accentuate it. With a clean source and good clean amp, you're going to hear all your music for the first time again. It's incredible.
And while you have the door panels off, put some sound deadening material in the door. You won't get the full range out of them if you don't. Dynamat, brownbread, etc...


_Modified by ClownTrigger at 9:02 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_Listening fatigue is usually a bi-product of install and tuning - most commonly over pronounced midrange frequencies. It can also be a product of distortion due to install or a clipped signal (inherently distortion).
A sound board is a terrible place to audition speakers.
The enviroment will affect the way woofers sound in comparison to each other. There is absolutely no possible way to compare a sound board to an in-car install. Subjective reviews from unbiased, reliable sources are the only thing you can trust short of auditioning the speakers in your car first or testing the install of another persons vehicle.

true on all accounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
in most cases, the consumer is unfortunately stuck with listening to a sound board, as it's not always easy to find someone with the system they're interested in. for this reason, i did not mention listening to people's cars. additionally, most people do not have their car system correcty tuned anyway.








a sound board may not be consistant with the actual image in a vehicle, but every speaker in the board will be just as inconsistant (vs a vehicle setting), thus, consistant with each other in terms of environtment in which they are in. so, jumping from set to set on a sound board will still give the listener an idea of which speakers reproduce audio better. provided that the source audio is clean and uncompressed. 
again i agree with you, in regards to previewing speakers that are in a vehicle, as opposed to a sound board. if you can find someone with the speakers you are interested in, definitely give em a listen.








though, imo, doing a comparisson via sound board is still helpful; as it's near impossible to find and get two people, who have the speakers you're trying to decide between, to park side by side, so you can jump from one car to another comparing the two types of speakers. lol










_Modified by inivid at 8:07 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

The mind is a terrible thing to waste. The gods saw it fit that we are blessed with a memory system that ties sensory cues to emotion.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

well i blew my wad on the focal 165 v2's today at an actual dealerships, and then another 200$ on a 300/4 jl amp off ebay. hope everything goes well. any ideas on the cost of installation and what not? (chords, etc)


----------



## ss1088 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Focals (nAteKnVB)*

I have had both brands top models and the Focal speakers are better but not by whole lot. I currently have the Utopia 165w. That is also a fine websight to order off as as well as woofersect.com. Despite what others tell you it is not likely to find fake focal speakers.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nAteKnVB* »_well i blew my wad on the focal 165 v2's today at an actual dealerships, and then another 200$ on a 300/4 jl amp off ebay. hope everything goes well. any ideas on the cost of installation and what not? (chords, etc) 

anybody?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

Amp, speakers and all the wiringing. My guess is around $200.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*

Alright, I took the plunge and bought myself a system for my 05 Jetta. I have read all the posts in this thread and other threads before making the decision. For me, it was of the utmost importance to get a good front stage with excellent quality and imaging. After careful consideration and advice from the installer at my local Tweeter (who is extremely knowledgeable and experienced), I bought the following:
Front Stage: Focal 165 VR3 link: http://www.focal.tm.fr/catalog...1.pdf 
I did NOT have a chance to listen to these speakers before I bought, so it was a bit of a gamble. However, I found some comparison test results from a German car audio magazine that rated these as basically "cream of the crop". Also, I was able to listen to their little brothers (2-way) in the Tweeter show room, so I had an idea of how they would sound compared to other component sets. Surprisingly, I did not notice a big difference between this model series (Polyglass) and the more expensive K2 Power. They sounded good, but I knew they would sound totally different in the car anyway. So I was already expecting a certain level of quality from these speakers.
The main reason I came to look at Focals was the installation situation in the MKV. As most of you know. the stock speaker locations, with the woofer firing at your butt cheeks, are not a good fit for 2-way systems, as most of the mids would not make it up to your ear level where you would want/need them. Therefore, a 2-way system with a 5.5" or 6.5" woofer in the stock 7" location would probably not sound as good as it should and the imaging would probably be way off. My installer agreed. 
Therefore, I felt I had to go with a 3-way system to get the utmost clarity, balance and correct imaging. However, another problem was the extremely shallow mounting depth of around 40 mm for the 4" mid-range location. I did a ton of research on the internet trying to find drivers that would fit and it seems that only three companies made speakers that would (officially) fit: Hertz, Rainbow and Focal.
My installer then recommended the Focal 165 V3E 3-way system, as it would be the best overall "fit" for me and the car. I ended up getting the 165 VR3 set (new version) from a friend who has connections at Focal and I paid $450.
Front stage amp: JL Audio 300/2 (V1)
Tweeter had this amp on clearance for $248. I know I could have gotten it off of ebay for less, but why bother to save a few bucks and not have a 2 year warranty?
Installation: Was handled by Tweeter and the guy did an excellent job. I had him Dynamat the front doors as well and he said alltogether the doors took him close to 6 hours! He had to build two adapter rings for each 6.5" woofer, to get the right spacing and also fit within the periphery of the door panels. The mids apparently went in without trouble and the tweets fit into the existing speaker triangles without any modifications.
Rest of system:
Head unit: Alpine CDA-7995
This was my "old" HU and it is still one of the best you can get, so I did not feel the need to get a different one.
HD Radio Receiver: I bought one off of ebay, it is made by Directed. All I can say it works, but the quality (and availability of HD radio) is somewhat disappointing. I have this hooked up into the aux input at the back of the Alpine.
MP3 Player: Creative Vision:m
I've had this for a while now and I do not feel the need to make a change at all. This is also hooked up to the aux input. Since the Alpine only has one aux input, the installer genious hooked both units up via switchable relay arrangement. Basically, I have a rocker switch below the head unit which switches between the two aux inputs, pretty cool!
Sub amp: Soundstream Rubicon 1000-2
I have had this for about 5 years and I am very happy with it. Gives my subs a clean 1000 watts.
Subs: (2) Infinity Perfect VQ 12 in a sealed box
These are my pride and joy. I love these subs and how they sound. Extremely tight and musical, not at all boomy. They take the 1000 watts with ease.
Electrical: (1) 4 gauge wire to each amp. This is plenty. No cap or battery upgrade. The lights dim pretty hard when the bass hits at max levels, but I usually do not crank it up that loud anyway so I should be fine without any additional upgrades.
Finally, about the results. Just plain simple, awesome! The front stage is just above the dash, perfect. The speakers sounded good from the beginning, but I knew they would break in and after about 10 hours or so they really started to shine. They are extremely clear, clean and precise, the tweeters are not too harsh, and the lows are nice and tight. Compared to the Boston Acoustics Pro 5.5 set I had in my previous car, I would definitely say that the Focals are a level above the Bostons. But then again, it is probably not a fair comparison between a 2-way and 3-way set. Anyway, I am extremely happy with the results and wanted to share my set-up with this community. I hope it helps someone.
My final word of advice is this one: Do NOT believe people when they say all you need is to add an amp and the stock speakers will be fine. If you do this, you will be missing out on some serious fidelic pleasures, such as I am enjoying every time I get into my car now! Do not skimp on the front end and disconnect the rear door speakers, you will not need them!
Later


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (kaigoss69)*

I'm not gonna sit and throw technical stuff at you.....but I will say this. Being a musician, music lover and car audio enthusiast - Focal is the way to go. I've had the polyglass line in my Jetta for 5 years now and they still sound amazing. I've also heard buddies cars who have Kevlar series....and those just can't be beaten. Although, I've heard Diamond Audio as well and they're pretty good....I would say if you want sound quality, go with Focal and run Audison amps. They're the BEST amps around and do make a difference in sound.
I agree also with everyone else here in that you should buy from an authorized dealer. Call Joe from Audio Exchange in North Carolina. He's an insane audiophile/dealer/installer. He's got a 150K system in his house. This guy undercuts EVERYONE by 100s of bucks on Focal and Audison. It's worth a shot. Good luck


_Modified by dpgreek at 5:16 AM 3-19-2008_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_I would say if you want sound quality, go with Focal and run Audison amps.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (inivid)*

LAST QUESTION..
so i went to get them installed, and of course they were busy, so i scheduled an appointment. they acted like the v2's wouldn't fit. will they??


----------



## perishatmyhands (May 5, 2005)

youll need spacers for the woofers to fit, just like about any other aftermarket woofer in this car. the plastic prefab ones will set you back about $15, or they could cut out some rings of mdf for you.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (perishatmyhands)*

yeah got the spacers (cost 50 bucks)







. ended up the 6 1/2 didn't fit. needed the 5 1/4.


----------



## VTEC976 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_look into diamond audio, very very good component sets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I agree. I am super happy with my Diamond stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gabriel


----------



## Juggy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

I have found that Sound Boards do allow you to take into account differences however, a sound board usually has an enclosure behind every speaker, therefore greatly enhancing the mid-bass response of speakers that may not otherwise have much midbass when put into a door. Also, amplifiers are running of a power supply that is devoted to providing them the power the require, unlike a car, where every component fights for the electrical system.
There are alot of good brands out there, Focal's are great, but Hybrid Audio Legatia's are even better. Rainbow is good but $$$$, Re audio... Hertz audio is good.


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

Why didn't they fit? They should have fit just fine. Is the shop making spacer or are they using generic ABS plastic crap? If simple plastic, then you're not doing those speakers justice. The midbass will blow you away once mounted to an MDF spacer. But the 5.25" are actually pretty beefy and have pretty decent bass as well. But don't settle for plastic!!


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (2jzge02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2jzge02* »_...
P.S. MB Quart went out of business about 3 years ago and I have always found their tweeters to be just a little to harsh for me, but they did have an excellent product.


And to clear things up, MB Quart did NOT go out of business. First they were acquired by Rockford when the company went bankrupt. Then they were acquired by Maxxsonics after Rockford decided they couldn't afford them anymore. Quarts are still made in Germany, in the same facotry as they always have, by the same engineers, with the same tools, and the same materials. Only the entry-level speakers are made in China.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (veedubb8)*

nah they did wood.
haha heres the funny part. so my friend tried installing them today, totally tearing EVERYTHING in the car apart, and us being dumbasses, winged everything. pretty much took every panel apart, and completed jack ****. soo yeah.. i'm pretty screwed.
any links for dyi aftermarket cd player to amp and speakers?


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Focals (ss1088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ss1088* »_I have had both brands top models and the Focal speakers are better but not by whole lot. I currently have the Utopia 165w. That is also a fine websight to order off as as well as woofersect.com. Despite what others tell you it is not likely to find fake focal speakers.

Wait, so let me get this straight. You claim to have a set of Utopias in your car, yet you're suggesting the OP purchase Focal products from two websites who are NOT authorized dealers for Focal, and are selling either transshipped or counterfeit equipment, if they even send you what you ordered. I think I need my hip waders, cuz it's getting really deep in here..........


----------



## perishatmyhands (May 5, 2005)

has anyone on here PERSONALLY ordered focal speakers from woofersetc.com? i hear a lot of people saying that online dealers are selling counterfeits, but no personal experiences....if nobody can say they got ****ted on fake speakers from a particular retailer, lets not smear that company's name.


----------



## nAteKnVB (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (perishatmyhands)*

welp. guess the ownership of the thread has been lost...
i'll miss ya thready


----------



## ezwyall7 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (nAteKnVB)*

nate knvb why did you write that last thread? did it serve a purpose? Was anything accomplished? did you feel good about yourself at the time? If the answer to one or more of these questions is no, please feel free to feel like an idiot.


----------



## jubei208 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (ezwyall7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nAteKnVB* »_Focals or diamond audio? anybody personal experience? Is http://www.sonicelectronix.com/ a reliable source?

_Modified by nAteKnVB at 9:20 AM 2-28-2008_

First, Focal and Diamond Audio are good companies. I would pick Focal.
Second, I wish I saw this thread earlier. You're taking a risk buying from sonicelectronix.com. The plus side they sell great products at good prices, but sometimes the product comes defective or perfectly fine.(That;s the risk) They do not answer there emails all the time, sometimes you have to email them multiple times to get an answer. It took me three weeks for them to finally issue me an rma for a defective amplifier right out the box. Customer service sucks over the phone. Like I said it's 50/50 whether you get a fully functional product or not. If you don't need a refund/exchange/speak to customer service via email or phone then your in the clear. In case your wondering I purchased from them three times. They are not authorized sellers of certain products, so read *their* warranty info.(That should be a given though with any company)
I hope this helps.


_Modified by jubei208 at 6:18 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (ezwyall7)*

forums is serious business.








OP, the only person who can answer your initial question is you. Nothing is going to sound the same to everyone. Everyone has their own interpretation of what sounds good.
Keep in mind that a majority of people will tell you that either Diamond or Focal is better, but ask them if they've REALLY heard both and I'll bet you they haven't. They'll usually pick what they've heard more of.
I, for one, can only vouch for Focal, as I work with their products on a daily basis. The other brands I work with are Alpine, JL Audio, Memphis, Rockford Fosgate, Clarion and Panasonic. So, as you can see I work with a wide variety of quality. 
You may have listened to some of the brands that I just mentioned. If so, then good. You'll understand when I tell you that (based on my own sampling sessions of our products) Focal's offering, in every price range, demonstrate superior sound quality than the competitor's product that's in the same price range.
Take this with a grain of salt, as this is only my observation, which may be different from someone else's.










_Modified by inivid at 6:37 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (inivid)*

they're both amazing brands, i have had both and from personal experience focal will give that warmth and Diamiond will give you that loud comp sharp sound. both good in their own ways. im happy with focal now.


----------



## bcramer v2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazymoforz* »_they're both amazing brands, i have had both and from personal experience* focal will give that warmth *and Diamiond will give you that loud comp sharp sound. both good in their own ways. im happy with focal now.


----------

